# Shrimp & Myxazin



## stu_ (1 May 2013)

Hi
Need to dose for an internal bacteria problem and was going to use Myxazin,the tank also contains Amano's & Cherry shrimp
Bottle states that it's safe for filters & fish, but no mention of shrimp.
Info online seems a bit sparse.
Active ingredients are Formaldehyde, Malachite Green & Acriflavine Hydrochloride.
Anyone ?

Thanks


----------



## NanoJames (1 May 2013)

When I had an illness in my tank, I halved the dose with shrimp. These were ghost shrimp though so probably a bit hardier than your shrimp. I think Malachite Green is OK but Methylene Blue is a death sentence! I don't see any mention of copper products there so you should be fine. I would still definitely half the dose though!


----------



## stu_ (1 May 2013)

Thanks James


----------



## ian_m (1 May 2013)

Malachite is copper carbonate based. Mind change your mind.


----------



## NanoJames (1 May 2013)

ian_m said:


> Malachite is copper carbonate based. Mind change your mind.


 Ah, never mind. I have first hand experience but with hardier shrimp. Your Amanos would probably be OK but your RCS might be a little less active. I think a half dose should still be OK though.


----------



## stu_ (1 May 2013)

ian_m said:


> Malachite is copper carbonate based. Mind change your mind.


Thanks.This is sort of what i was trying to find out.
However, is Malachite the mineral anything to do with Malachite Green ? According to Wiki, the font of all knowledge , they're  related in name only.
Wish i'd paid more attention in Chemistry...


----------



## stu_ (6 May 2013)

For the record, if anyone's interested.
After dosing for 5 days, half strength,the fish have improved, and no shrimp deaths, including the shrimplets i saw for the first time this morning.


----------

